# Bismarck Flooding!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Been listening to the reports and they are in for a crap storm from the water! I wish all who are going to be affected the best. This makes a lot of the things we consider big issues seem small.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I went to help out and have been digging sump holes and laying sandbags for two days. It doesn't look good. The National Guard is sure working hard.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

And more rain in the forcast.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's pretty bad - I bagged for 13 hours on Wednesday and I'll probably be at it again this week. It's not going to get any better for the next month or two either as the release goes to 150K cfs.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Sounds pretty bad out there...they said the crest is in July? That just seems crazy to me that the water will be that high for that long. On top of that, that is a long time for additional rainfall to make it even more of a mess.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Dang ....another competitor for flood mitigation money................ Isn't living allong a river GRAND........


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

They stated yesterday that they plan to run the 150,000 cfs outflow through August. There will be a lot of people who will not make it back into their homes before Christmas.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Its definately going to be a long fight for them. In Williston they have raised the crest prediction 3 times this week alone. Now predicting it to top out at 29.9' on Tuesday, old record was 28'. Fort Peck is full, actually holding back about a foot more then designed for. They keep getting heavy rains in Montana to the west and tributaries are all high with some places setting record crest levels. I wish everyone the best in Bismarck and to the south, its going to be a long and tiring battle.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Got this sent to me from last week. The river has a bit of muscle right now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This one is even better:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow - the Missouri down here in Nebraska and Iowa is really unbelievable right now, and it only going to get worse.


----------

